# Face masks



## Don M. (Apr 6, 2020)

A face mask will NOT protect a person from someone else's coughing or sneezing.  It will, However, help protect others if the wearer coughs/sneezes.  A cough can spread germs, etc., several feet away...exposing others to whatever comes out of the person's mouth.  Therefore, in these trying times, wearing a mask can help protect others.  Virtually Any kind of mask will help reduce this exposure to others, and help keep us All a bit safer.  There are a number of good UTube videos on how to make such a mask if there aren't any available in the stores, etc. 

This is what my wife made for us, and it only took her a few minutes.....

https://video.search.yahoo.com/sear...=d222d1499d04356b1dde2b572b6b128f&action=view

So...if YOU need to go to the grocery store, etc., Please cover your mouth/nose with Some Sort of cover, so you don't spread anything to others.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 6, 2020)

Don M. said:


> A face mask will NOT protect a person from someone else's coughing or sneezing.  It will, However, help protect others if the wearer coughs/sneezes.  A cough can spread germs, etc., several feet away...exposing others to whatever comes out of the person's mouth.  Therefore, in these trying times, wearing a mask can help protect others.  Virtually Any kind of mask will help reduce this exposure to others, and help keep us All a bit safer.  There are a number of good UTube videos on how to make such a mask if there aren't any available in the stores, etc.
> 
> This is what my wife made for us, and it only took her a few minutes.....
> 
> ...


How do you know that a face mask will not protect us from someone else's coughing and sneezing?  Where did you get that advice?

I must say that I disagree with you on that.


----------



## win231 (Apr 6, 2020)

I also disagree.  The only way a mask will protect others is if the person wearing the mask doesn't breathe.  As for protecting the wearer, it won't. The virus is microscopic & easily passes through the mask.
That's why people like Dr. Fauci, Dr. Brix, Dr. Ferrer, Trump & Gov. Newsom don't wear masks.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 6, 2020)

win231 said:


> I also disagree.  The only way a mask will protect others is if the person wearing the mask doesn't breathe.  As for protecting the wearer, it won't. The virus is microscopic & easily passes through the mask.
> That's why people like Dr. Fauci, Dr. Brix, Dr. Ferrer, Trump & Gov. Newsom don't wear masks.


And I disagree there too.  Depends on what the mask is made of.  The droplets from ourselves and others are the carriers of the germs and are bigger than the germs themselves and can be held off of us by masks.

If what you said were true ALL medical people would be infected.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 6, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> How do you know that a face mask will not protect us from someone else's coughing and sneezing?  Where did you get that advice?I must say that I disagree with you on that./QUOTE]
> 
> If you are wearing a face mask, and have to cough/sneeze, the fabric will capture most of your "exhaust", and keep it from being spewed several feet away.  If someone coughs on You, the facemask will be of little value, as their "sputum" will cover far more than just your face.  The purpose of wearing such a mask is to help keep You from spreading anything you might be carrying, to others.
> 
> Unless you are wearing a full body "hazmat" suit, there is NO guarantee that what you sneeze will not enter the general area, and by the same token You will be exposed to what the other person "ejects".  The Sole purpose of wearing such a mask is to help reduce the amount of toxins that you might release.  Note...I said "reduce"....the effectiveness of such a mask is dependent upon the density of the fabric and how much it can catch.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 6, 2020)

But the face is the most important part to protect as the virus enters eyes nose mouth.

I think that is malarkey.


----------



## win231 (Apr 6, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> And I disagree there too.  Depends on what the mask is made of.  The droplets from ourselves and others are the carriers of the germs and are bigger than the germs themselves and can be held off of us by masks.
> 
> If what you said were true ALL medical people would be infected.


Medical people have access to the medical-grade masks that do protect - for 30 minutes.  Those masks are not available to non-medical personnel.  And, medical people also have eye protection.  The virus also infects through the eyes - or any mucosa (any warm & moist area).


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 6, 2020)

win231 said:


> Medical people have access to the medical-grade masks that do protect - for 30 minutes.  Those masks are not available to non-medical personnel.  And, medical people also have eye protection.  The virus also infects through the eyes - or any mucosa (any warm & moist area).


Yes, I know about the eyes and wear glasses.  The medical masks are available to non medical also.


----------



## win231 (Apr 6, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Yes, I know about the eyes and wear glasses.  The medical masks are available to non medical also.


I wear glasses, too.  If you're talking about vision-correction glasses, they do not protect against the virus unless they fit tight to your face, which they don't.  You can't possibly believe viruses only travel in a straight line & can't enter the big spaces around your glasses.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 6, 2020)

win231 said:


> I wear glasses, too.  If you're talking about vision-correction glasses, they do not protect against the virus unless they fit tight to your face, which they don't.  You can't possibly believe viruses only travel in a straight line & can't enter the big spaces around your glasses.


Well, they protect Some what then!


----------



## win231 (Apr 6, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Well, they protect Some what then!


ROFLMAO!!
Ya ever heard the one about the two prisoners whose cell was on the 10th floor?
They wanted to escape.  They tried tying some bed sheets together but they were too short to reach the ground.
One of them shined a flashlight down to the ground & told the other one, "Just climb down on that beam of light."
The other one said, "Hell no.  What if the light shuts off when I'm only halfway down?"


----------



## Keesha (Apr 6, 2020)

Since my husband and I are woodworkers we have these masks that filter higher than N95s. These protect at N99.97. Being a wood turner , there are certain woods that are poisonous so turning them at high speeds can be dangerous especially to breathe in . My husband  had a serious allergic reaction using Boccote wood. Turning acrylic can explode  if the chisel hits it the wrong way which is why these are needed.
We sold things so I refused to work without a good quality mask and these are what I chose especially since I have sinus issues .

You can get extra filters ( P100 filters) for them but we use our air compressor to clean them. Now they are unavailable to get but the best way to clean these are to put them in a mason jar placed in the sun for a few days. Putting them in the microwave or spraying any type of liquid on them can degrade the material.

My husband is on the safety committee where he works so is using one to protect himself when he needs to inspect anyone. I haven’t felt the need to use mine out and about but feel good that I have one of these if necessary.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 9, 2020)

win231 said:


> I also disagree.  The only way a mask will protect others is if the person wearing the mask doesn't breathe.  As for protecting the wearer, it won't. The virus is microscopic & easily passes through the mask.
> That's why people like Dr. Fauci, Dr. Brix, Dr. Ferrer, Trump & Gov. Newsom don't wear masks.


Your info is wrong. N95 and similar mask codes work.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 9, 2020)

I went to the store double masked yesterday. I wore the medical mask and covered it with an upside down bonnet. I saw on the news that if one can see sunlight through the mask/material, then the tiny particles can get through. The bonnet goes all the way to my ears. No way particles got through it. I remove the mask for disinfection and put the bonnet in the laundry.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Apr 9, 2020)

We were finally able to order a box of masks through Wal-Mart. They should be here within a week. I had to pick up my prescriptions yesterday, and the mall was like a ghost-town. Social-distancing markers on the floor everywhere. The majority of people were wearing masks.


----------



## oldman (Apr 9, 2020)

Any type of protection at all is better than no protection, which I have seen many people come through our store not wearing any protection. We even have directional arrows on the floor using yellow tape showing people which direction to walk and yet, some will go against the grain. What do they think the arrows are for? There is also a PA announcement every ten minutes that tells the customers what the yellow arrows represent.


----------



## ronaldj (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## win231 (Apr 9, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I went to the store double masked yesterday. I wore the medical mask and covered it with an upside down bonnet. I saw on the news that if one can see sunlight through the mask/material, then the tiny particles can get through. The bonnet goes all the way to my ears. No way particles got through it. I remove the mask for disinfection and put the bonnet in the laundry.


You are correct; tiny particles _that can be seen with the naked eye_ can get through.  Viruses are not just tiny particles.  They are microscopic; they will get through anything that's not specifically designed to prevent them from getting through.


----------



## Lc jones (Apr 9, 2020)

oldman said:


> Any type of protection at all is better than no protection, which I have seen many people come through our store not wearing any protection. We even have directional arrows on the floor using yellow tape showing people which direction to walk and yet, some will go against the grain. What do they think the arrows are for? There is also a PA announcement every ten minutes that tells the customers what the yellow arrows represent.


I saw the arrows today at the Publix that’s a cool idea I finally got with it looked down and saw them for the first time then turned around and went the right direction, I was looking at all the products and stuff and trying to avoid people so I wasn’t paying attention to what was on the floor, duh


----------



## win231 (Apr 9, 2020)

I just came from shopping at 2 markets.  80% of the shoppers were wearing masks.  There were several doctors & nurses shopping there on their breaks.  This store (Trader Joe's) is popular because they have a variety of already-prepared food; needed for a short lunch break.
Easy to tell they were nurses & doctors  by what they were wearing.  I could also tell that some were doctors by their sewn-on name tags.
What I found interesting is that none of them were wearing masks or gloves.
If masks or gloves provided protection, wouldn't they be the ones wearing them while shopping?


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 9, 2020)

deleted


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 9, 2020)

win231 said:


> I just came from shopping at 2 markets.  80% of the shoppers were wearing masks.  There were several doctors & nurses shopping there on their breaks.  This store (Trader Joe's) is popular because they have a variety of already-prepared food; needed for a short lunch break.
> Easy to tell they were nurses & doctors  by what they were wearing.  I could also tell that some were doctors by their sewn-on name tags.
> What I found interesting is that none of them were wearing masks or gloves.
> If masks or gloves provided protection, wouldn't they be the ones wearing them while shopping?


You boggle my mind, man.


----------



## win231 (Apr 9, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> You boggle my mind, man.


Perhaps it was boggled to begin with?


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 9, 2020)

win231 said:


> Perhaps it was boggled to begin with?


Love it my friend - you know more than you know. I enjoy your thoughts, they engage me.


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 9, 2020)

A friend just sent me two masks she made.  If it helps some, that is all that matters.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 9, 2020)

I'm using a plastic bag over my head and tied at the neck and suddenly everything.....is...go..I got.....black.


----------



## oldman (Apr 10, 2020)

win231 said:


> I just came from shopping at 2 markets.  80% of the shoppers were wearing masks.  There were several doctors & nurses shopping there on their breaks.  This store (Trader Joe's) is popular because they have a variety of already-prepared food; needed for a short lunch break.
> Easy to tell they were nurses & doctors  by what they were wearing.  I could also tell that some were doctors by their sewn-on name tags.
> What I found interesting is that none of them were wearing masks or gloves.
> If masks or gloves provided protection, wouldn't they be the ones wearing them while shopping?


Today, the store that I work in started handing out masks and face shields to the employees. I started wearing my own mask this past Monday. I watched how some others used the face shield and I didn't like it. I think it will need a little trimming to be comfortable, but I just don't think I'll be taking one. I have my own mask and my own gloves that come home with me in a plastic bag and then goes straight into the washing tub in the laundry room. My wife knows when to expect me, so she puts hot water and soap into the tub and I drop the items into the water before she then launders them.


----------



## win231 (Apr 10, 2020)

oldman said:


> Today, the store that I work in started handing out masks and face shields to the employees. I started wearing my own mask this past Monday. I watched how some others used the face shield and I didn't like it. I think it will need a little trimming to be comfortable, but I just don't think I'll be taking one. I have my own mask and my own gloves that come home with me in a plastic bag and then goes straight into the washing tub in the laundry room. My wife knows when to expect me, so she puts hot water and soap into the tub and I drop the items into the water before she then launders them.


People who use a mask that is given to them are not thinking people.  Handing out masks is a great way to spread the virus.  You have no way of knowing whether the mask is contaminated - what the mask has on it, who handled it, where it came from.  And you're putting it exactly where a virus needs to go to multiply - your mouth & nose.


----------



## oldman (Apr 10, 2020)

win231 said:


> People who use a mask that is given to them are not thinking people.  Handing out masks is a great way to spread the virus.  You have no way of knowing whether the mask is contaminated - what the mask has on it, who handled it, where it came from.  And you're putting it exactly where a virus needs to go to multiply - your mouth & nose.


The shields that my boss is handing out has like a thin plastic sort of paperish thing covering it. I'm not sure what material is used to cover it, but it comes off really easy. However, the rest of it is exposed, so those areas may be contaminated. It would probably be a good idea to use a disinfectant wipe to clean it before using it, especially the exposed parts. Like I said, I will probably pass on it.


----------



## win231 (Apr 10, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Your info is wrong. N95 and similar mask codes work.


Read a bit more carefully.  I said medical grade masks (like the N95) DO work.  Those masks are only available to medical personnel.  The masks people are wearing do NOT work.


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 10, 2020)

win231 said:


> People who use a mask that is given to them are not thinking people.  Handing out masks is a great way to spread the virus.  You have no way of knowing whether the mask is contaminated - what the mask has on it, who handled it, where it came from.  And you're putting it exactly where a virus needs to go to multiply - your mouth & nose.



I agree. Would probably not take one. My friend who sent me the hand sewn ones, suggested I wash them before use.


----------



## win231 (Apr 11, 2020)

Watch masks being made.  These are the masks available to non-medical personnel.  These are the masks we're being told to wear.  Enjoy.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 12, 2020)

One of the dangers of wearing a mask is that it might give you a false sense of security. I've been wearing an ordinary scarf, and throw it over my mouth and nose whenever I have to get close to anyone.


----------



## oldman (Apr 12, 2020)

Not very sanitary. Any mask from this company will have to be sanitized and even then, they still may not be clean of bacteria.

We were offered marks and face shields at work. I like the masks that my wife is making for the hospital. She has turned out over 700 as of yesterday and the hospital worker told her that they are continuing to accept them. The masks that she makes are given to patients and emergency room patients.

As for the face shield, I can’t use it. It doesn’t allow me to lower my head. I can trim it, but then I have compromised its use.


----------



## oldman (Apr 12, 2020)

win231 said:


> People who use a mask that is given to them are not thinking people.  Handing out masks is a great way to spread the virus.  You have no way of knowing whether the mask is contaminated - what the mask has on it, who handled it, where it came from.  And you're putting it exactly where a virus needs to go to multiply - your mouth & nose.


My wife washes her masks (all white cotton) in Clorox,Tide and hot water. When they are finished washing, they are put into the dryer. After drying, we take them out, fold them and put them into a plastic baggie and sealed. Yes, we are wearing surgical gloves. Ask me how I know this.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 12, 2020)

win231 said:


> I wear glasses, too.  If you're talking about vision-correction glasses, they do not protect against the virus unless they fit tight to your face, which they don't.  You can't possibly believe viruses only travel in a straight line & can't enter the big spaces around your glasses.


The glasses deter me from sticking my fingers in my eyes and spreading things to the next surface I touch.  The masks stop droplets from spreading long distances.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Apr 13, 2020)

I'm not going out much, wash my hands dozens of times a day and I stay ten feet away from people.  But if I do go to the supermarket, I don't wear a mask.  I don't believe it has the slightest impact on spreading or catching the virus; it's just a way to make people feel a bit better when they go out.  

I take long walks by myself or with my wife in the fresh air and sunshine.  There is nothing wrong with being outside if you are not near people.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Apr 18, 2020)

win231 said:


> I also disagree.  The only way a mask will protect others is if the person wearing the mask doesn't breathe.  As for protecting the wearer, it won't. The virus is microscopic & easily passes through the mask.
> That's why people like Dr. Fauci, Dr. Brix, Dr. Ferrer, Trump & Gov. Newsom don't wear masks.



And yet our power-hungry jackass leaders lock us up if we go outside without a mask.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 18, 2020)

win231 said:


> I also disagree.  That's why people like Dr. Fauci, Dr. Brix, Dr. Ferrer, Trump & Gov. Newsom don't wear masks.



I would be willing to bet that some of the Very First people who were tested for this virus are the ones mentioned above.  I would also venture that anyone who has NOT been tested is banned from getting within several yards of these individuals.  I also suspect that the Capitol and the White House have suspended any/all public tours.


----------



## win231 (Apr 18, 2020)

Don M. said:


> I would be willing to bet that some of the Very First people who were tested for this virus are the ones mentioned above.  I would also venture that anyone who has NOT been tested is banned from getting within several yards of these individuals.  I also suspect that the Capitol and the White House have suspended any/all public tours.


If the incubation period is 14 days (according to the experts), the test would only indicate that they are negative at that moment they took the test.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 18, 2020)

win231 said:


> The masks people are wearing do NOT work.



Think about it this way....compare wearing a mask to having a muffler on a car.  The car muffler is there to reduce the noise coming from the engine.  Wearing a mask can substantially reduce the "spread" of a person's cough or sneeze.  Given the lack of treatment for this virus, most people who are concerned about their own, AND other peoples health, would consider it "socially responsible" to take reasonable steps to help keep everyone as safe as possible during this epidemic.


----------



## win231 (Apr 18, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> And yet our power-hungry jackass leaders lock us up if we go outside without a mask.


I don't know about your area, but here in CA, a mask is only required when you go inside a business like a market.  No mask required outside.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 20, 2020)

I bought two "Halloween The Movie" style masks pure solid white and sliced off the upper portion so I don't scare people. They have small ports for mouth and nasal breathing. I found some pads at CVS to place inside the mask covering the breathing holes. I discard them after a couple trips. Works great! I am tempted to put on the full mask just to see if anyone freaks out seeing me.


----------



## win231 (Apr 20, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> I bought two "Halloween The Movie" style masks pure solid white and sliced off the upper portion so I don't scare people. They have small ports for mouth and nasal breathing. I found some pads at CVS to place inside the mask covering the breathing holes. I discard them after a couple trips. Works great! I am tempted to put on the full mask just to see if anyone freaks out seeing me.


I suggest you check your local laws:  (I imagine the law applies to full-face masks; not the useless ones we're required to wear)
The law — Section 18.2-422 — still makes it *illegal* for anyone over 16 to wear a mask in public with the intent to conceal his identity. Violation of the law is a Class 6 felony that could land you in prison.


----------



## peppermint (Apr 20, 2020)

When I went to the store, I made a cloth scarf around my face and neck...

Today when my husband went to the Chiropractor, he gave us 2 masks....

No more scarf's....


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 20, 2020)

Ordered "medical grade" masks on line last week.  Got them today, and wore one when I went out.  $80 for a box of 50.  

My understanding is that the masks protect you from me, but are less effective to protect me from you.


----------



## Judycat (Apr 20, 2020)

Blah I went to Wal Mart today at a time when the store has little traffic and just about every freaking body there was wearing a mask. Is it a fashion accessory now? What? You aren't wearing one? What's wrong with you? I haven't lost my freaking mind yet, I guess that's what's wrong. They have the one way aisle thing going on too.  I can't see how that helps. All it does it cause traffic jams, and it did even today. I wanted a box of salt and three people were blocking the aisle waiting for one person to make up her mind. We all stood there 6ft apart, obedient idiots waiting for the line to move. I walked up to where the salt was, got one and wheeled my cart the wrong way out of the aisle. Insane stuff like this DRIVES me nuts.


----------



## peppermint (Apr 20, 2020)

Judycat said:


> Blah I went to Wal Mart today at a time when the store has little traffic and just about every freaking body there was wearing a mask. Is it a fashion accessory now? What? You aren't wearing one? What's wrong with you? I haven't lost my freaking mind yet, I guess that's what's wrong. They have the one way aisle thing going on too.  I can't see how that helps. All it does it cause traffic jams, and it did even today. I wanted a box of salt and three people were blocking the aisle waiting for one person to make up her mind. We all stood there 6ft apart, obedient idiots waiting for the line to move. I walked up to where the salt was, got one and wheeled my cart the wrong way out of the aisle. Insane stuff like this DRIVES me nuts.


Be patient....This too will pass.....


----------



## peppermint (Apr 20, 2020)

win231 said:


> I don't know about your area, but here in CA, a mask is only required when you go inside a business like a market.  No mask required outside.


Yes, I only where a mask if I am in a store....I'll take my walk without a mask....But people don't inter ack....Only say high or wave....


----------



## Judycat (Apr 20, 2020)

peppermint said:


> Be patient....This too will pass.....


I suppose this is only a temporary inconvenience, but inane ideas like one-way aisles really put me off my nut. Isn't it enough of a pain walking around the store in normal times passing men dressed in muumuus while cave dwelling types smell the merchandise? Not that these people shouldn't be there. Hey man if you don't mind going out in public in a muumuu neither do I. And if smelling something before you buy it makes you feel secure who am I to say you can't. But add one way aisles to the mix, I'm sorry, that crosses line.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 20, 2020)

It's the cave man in our genes that make us do these crazy things like smelling the food.
The one way aisles. I don't get that either. Unfortunately some of thes crazy ideas will stick with us after the lid has been lifted . No more shaking hands or hugs.


----------



## win231 (Apr 20, 2020)

Judycat said:


> I suppose this is only a temporary inconvenience, but inane ideas like one-way aisles really put me off my nut. Isn't it enough of a pain walking around the store in normal times passing men dressed in muumuus while cave dwelling types smell the merchandise? Not that these people shouldn't be there. Hey man if you don't mind going out in public in a muumuu neither do I. And if smelling something before you buy it makes you feel secure who am I to say you can't. But add one way aisles to the mix, I'm sorry, that crosses line.


Today, at "Trader Joe's" I noticed they stuck those one-way arrows on the floor.  Everyone ignored them; so did I.  Nobody cared.


----------



## Judycat (Apr 20, 2020)

Time to be a rebel.


----------



## win231 (Apr 20, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> It's the cave man in our genes that make us do these crazy things like smelling the food.
> The one way aisles. I don't get that either. Unfortunately some of thes crazy ideas will stick with us after the lid has been lifted . No more shaking hands or hugs.


So........cheap feels are out of the question?


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 20, 2020)

Judycat said:


> Time to be a rebel.


The rebels lost the_ last_ civil war.


----------



## Judycat (Apr 20, 2020)

Just me. I'm not recruiting an army


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 21, 2020)

win231 said:


> So........cheap feels are out of the question?


Unless your arms are two metres long.


----------



## old medic (Apr 21, 2020)

Empty said:


> The rebels lost the_ last_ civil war.


Thats why the next one needs to be a revolution... LOL... You cant win fighting civilly...

Was at the Autoparts store yesterday.... PACKED.... watched a guy with a high end filtered mask.... Every time he talked to anyone hes pulling the mask away from his face.... He did this about 2 dozen times... and going and getting something else..
SO... If he has the virus.... Its all over his hands.... and everything hes touching in the store....



> So........cheap feels are out of the question?     Unless your arms are two metres long.


I hold my breath, sneak up.. and then wash my hands...


----------

